# Lo Zecchino D'Oro: si sposta al sabato per "colpa" delle Parodi



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2017)

*Lo Zecchino D'Oro: si sposta al sabato per "colpa" delle Parodi*

La *60esima edizione* de *Lo Zecchino D'Oro* è stata *spostata al sabato*. Quest'anno la kermesse canora con protagonisti i bambini sarebbe dovuta andare in onda ogni domenica su Rai 1, a partire dal 19 novembre dopo la messa in onda di *Domenica in*, ma visti i *bassi ascolti* del programma condotto dalle sorelle *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi* c'era il pericolo che la trasmissione ideata da Cino Tortorella per colpa dello scarso traino, potesse essere condannata ad un flop senza precedenti. 

Per questo motivo, si è deciso di spostare Lo Zecchino D'Oro al sabato pomeriggio alle ore 16:35 e la prima di quattro puntate andrà in onda il *18 novembre* dall'Antoniano di Bologna. Le stime di ascolto sono di 1.900.000 spettatori e 12% di share. Alla direzione artistica *Carlo Conti* (che a dicembre condurrà una serata speciale dedicata a Cino Tortorella venuto a mancare quest'anno), a quella musicale *Beppe Vessicchio* ed alla *conduzione *degli appuntamenti pomeridiani ci sarà *Francesca Fialdini*, attuale conduttrice de La Vita in Diretta.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2017)

Che disastro ste Parodi. 40mila euro a puntata (sempre se è vero quello che è stato detto sul Fatto) per fare figure di emme.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

Fabri ti amo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *60esima edizione* de *Lo Zecchino D'Oro* è stata *spostata al sabato*. Quest'anno la kermesse canora con protagonisti i bambini sarebbe dovuta andare in onda ogni domenica, a partire dal 19 novembre dopo la messa in onda di *Domenica in*, ma visti i *bassi ascolti* del programma condotto dalle sorelle *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi* c'era il pericolo che la trasmissione ideata da Cino Tortorella per colpa dello scarso traino, potesse essere condannata ad un flop senza precedenti.
> 
> Per questo motivo, si è deciso di spostare Lo Zecchino D'Oro al sabato pomeriggio alle ore 16:35 e la prima di quattro puntate andrà in onda il *18 novembre* dall'Antoniano di Bologna. Le stime di ascolto sono di 1.900.000 spettatori e 12% di share. Alla direzione artistica *Carlo Conti* (che a dicembre condurrà una serata speciale dedicata a Cino Tortorella venuto a mancare quest'anno), a quella musicale *Beppe Vessicchio* ed alla *conduzione *degli appuntamenti pomeridiani ci sarà *Francesca Fialdini*, attuale conduttrice de La Vita in Diretta.



Ancora con Beppe Vessicchio...largo ai giovani eh


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *60esima edizione* de *Lo Zecchino D'Oro* è stata *spostata al sabato*. Quest'anno la kermesse canora con protagonisti i bambini sarebbe dovuta andare in onda ogni domenica, a partire dal 19 novembre dopo la messa in onda di *Domenica in*, ma visti i *bassi ascolti* del programma condotto dalle sorelle *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi* c'era il pericolo che la trasmissione ideata da Cino Tortorella per colpa dello scarso traino, potesse essere condannata ad un flop senza precedenti.
> 
> Per questo motivo, si è deciso di spostare Lo Zecchino D'Oro al sabato pomeriggio alle ore 16:35 e la prima di quattro puntate andrà in onda il *18 novembre* dall'Antoniano di Bologna. Le stime di ascolto sono di 1.900.000 spettatori e 12% di share. Alla direzione artistica *Carlo Conti* (che a dicembre condurrà una serata speciale dedicata a Cino Tortorella venuto a mancare quest'anno), a quella musicale *Beppe Vessicchio* ed alla *conduzione *degli appuntamenti pomeridiani ci sarà *Francesca Fialdini*, attuale conduttrice de La Vita in Diretta.


quanto sono lontani i tempi di Cino Tortorella e Mariele Ventre...


----------



## Raryof (4 Novembre 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> quanto sono lontani i tempi di Cino Tortorella e Mariele Ventre...



Qualche decennio fa il coro dell'antoniano e lo zecchino d'oro tiravano tantissimo, ma quella tv per ragazzi ormai è morta e sepolta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Qualche decennio fa il coro dell'antoniano e lo zecchino d'oro tiravano tantissimo, ma quella tv per ragazzi ormai è morta e sepolta.


Infatti negli ultimi anni gli ascolti dello Zecchino D'Oro solo calati al 10%. Quest'anno le stime sono al 12% di share, anche se le Rai spera di fare di più visto che è il sessantesimo anniversario, così se fanno di più di quella soglia lo spacciano per un boom senza precedenti, mentre se fanno il 12% almeno metteranno a tacere le voci che lo danno per flop. Un po' come Inzaghi quando disse, per pararsi il chiulo, che non si poteva pensare di dominare l'Empoli in casa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti negli ultimi anni gli ascolti dello Zecchino D'Oro solo calati al 10%. Quest'anno le stime sono al 12% di share, anche se le Rai spera di fare di più oltre visto che è il sessantesimo anniversario, così se fanno di più di quella soglia lo spacciano per un boom senza precedenti, mentre se fanno il 12% almeno metteranno a tacere le voci che lo danno per flop. Un po' come Inzaghi quando disse, per pararsi il chiulo, che non si poteva pensare di dominare l'Empoli in casa



E probabilmente finira' come con Inzaghi, ovvero facendo la figura dei pagliacci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2017)

'Sti cavoli, tu sei proprio un fan sfegatato, altroché.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 'Sti cavoli, tu sei proprio un fan sfegatato, altroché.


Ah comunque per smentirti del fatto che faccio solo topic Rai, vai a fare una visita a quello sulle Tre Rose di Eva 4 Le Tre Rose di Eva 4: domenica 5 novembre su Canale 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah comunque per smentirti del fatto che faccio solo topic Rai, vai a fare una visita a quello sulle Tre Rose di Eva 4 Le Tre Rose di Eva 4: domenica 5 novembre su Canale 5


Ma la tua preferenza va per a Rai


----------

